# Max Jon Flynn-Moulder.......at last



## Moulder86

Ok so I've finally got time to give you guys my birth story, I've started it twice but not finished it lol.

I started getting contractions Sunday about 3am, my waters then broke at 6am I felt them pop but much to my sisters disappointment you didn't hear them. I phoned the hospital about 7:15 they told me to go in just to get checked as my waters had gone but contractions were still 10mins apart.

Came home lasted all of 4 hours and ended up going back. After that I lost all track of time, I know I was on gas and air for a while then got too much and despite me being adamant I wans't going to have an epi I couldn't take it and ended up having one, this was shite and didn't work they had to come back and resite it........yet again this didn't work. Turns out the stuff they put in it wasn't strong enough for me. :hissy:

It got to pushing and he wasn't budging, they tried with ventous but he still wouldn't come down so ended up having a c-section!! My lil man arrived at 4.55am 28th July.

Nothing exciting but bloody painful!!! lol I'm so happy he's here, despite my family having a lot to do with him and I hardly get him to myself he's more than I could ever have imagined and I love him sooooo much. :cloud9:

I don't know how to put pics on so if someone does know and could let me know I'd be grateful so I can show off my lil man to everyone hehe....ok trying to do photos hope this works.

xx
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/Moulder86/max/DSCF0369.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/Moulder86/max/DSCF0373.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/Moulder86/max/DSCF0385.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on the arrival of your little man!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations!

To put pics on here.. you need to transfer your pics from your cam onto your pc, then upload them to a hosting site www.imageshack.com
Afterwards you've uploaded your pic, it'll give you a bunch of options, but scroll down on the imageshack page and you'll see 'Hotlink for forums (1)' , just copy and paste the whole section you copied into your b&b comment box. It should show..
Bookmark the imageshack page and you can use it for future posts.
Or make an account at www.photobucket.com and it'll save and store all your photo/videos. Remember to make your account private though..as anyone can look in your collection.
If you use photobucket? copy and paste the 'DIRECT' link to your chosen pic, then click the tab on the comment box (one that looks like an envelope with mountains on it? c Next to the globe... click on it, it'll make a box pop up..clear the box of the https:// and paste the link for your picture into the empty section..
Then post.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratualtions hes gorgeous xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations hun hes a handsome fella.xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats Hunni, he is adorable XxxX


----------



## SalJay

Congrats - he's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## elm

Congratulations!! He's so lovely! You must be so proud of him x

:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hun!!


----------



## leedsforever

hes gorgeous... congrats hun!!


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :wohoo:

He is so, so gorgeous! x


----------



## bluebell

Ahhh he's gorgeous :cloud9: congratulations!!

xx


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## Chris77

Awwww he's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## maybebaby

Awww congratulations!! He's adorable!! :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats our little boys share the same birthday!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun he is beautiful xx 

wishing u a speedy recovery


----------



## ashleigh2188

congratulations hes stunning


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats, hes gorgeous :) xx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni he gorgeous.

xxx


----------



## Moulder86

Thanks girls......how weird is that DrDeesMrs hope you're well. x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Awwww congrats babes, he is absolutely adorable x


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations!


----------



## Becki77

Congratulations, he is soooo gorgeous! you must be very proud?! xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations he is beautiful hun, i find the best time to enjoy them is when ur up in the middle of the night feeding them. u can have a cuddle.


----------



## bigbelly2

beautifull little boy 

congrats

h x


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

I can almost smell that precious new baby smell coming off the photos. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Oh my, he's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Big congratualtions sweetie!!

He's just gorgeous!!

:hug: to you both

xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats! he is beautiful!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congratulations! He is so handsome!!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is gorgeous x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats he is totally beautiful!!


----------



## kadey

oh wow. he is a total stunner. watch out girlies hehe


----------



## FEDup1981

he is absolutely beautiful xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh he is so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations hes lovely !!


----------



## gde78

He is gorgeous!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun. Hope you recover well.

How much did he weigh?
xxx


----------



## Moulder86

Thanks so much ladies, mum keeps saying he's gorgeous but then I think she's a bit biased.

See I knew I forgot something in my story, he was 9lb 1oz went for his heel prick Saturday and he's still his birth weight too.

xx


----------



## carries

Congrats! He is a sweetie!


----------



## Pearl

aww bless hes absolutely gorgeous ... Congratulations !!!
how much did he weigh ?


----------



## CapitalChick

OMG...he's GORGEOUS! Sigh...all C-section babies have this special gorgeousness to them :)


----------



## Becky10

Congrats - What a cutie!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations pet hes beautiful :hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations, he is lovely. 

:D


----------



## BeanieMummy

congratulations, he is a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## ryder

awww, congrats! very cute!


----------



## nataliecn

congrats!!! he's beautiful!!!


----------



## GemGems

He is so cute!!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

congratulations on your handsome little dude :)... x


----------



## charliebear

What a cutie, congratulations. x


----------



## Moulder86

Thank you very much ladies xx


----------



## celine

What a cute little boy! Congratys


----------



## BeckyBoo

Grats, hes lovely!!!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats x


----------



## babezone

congrats x x x x


----------



## trishk

congratulations he is fabulous!


----------



## CK Too

So cute. Congratulations and well done x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats!


----------



## Chellebelle

awww he is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Aw, he's bootiful !!! :hug:

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------

